# we are getting our first LGD!



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

He is a 3 month old registered Komodor puppy and has been raised along side with the parents with goats, chickens, guineas and ducks, he has also been socialized with humans/kids.

while doing my research the past few months for a LGD breed that would work for us I saw the Komodors, but assumed with that heavy coat it wouldnt work well for us here in the humid hot south...

The owners have had them for a number of years and said they handle the heat just fine and that decided it for me.

I did a search on the forum but nothing came up, does anyone have Komodors?
if so, would love to hear suggestions, etc.

I sure wish I could figure out how to post pics, you all would melt from his puppy cuteness, he looks like our white cockapoo (only on steriods, lol).


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Just have to really watch for matts. Ours is half Komondor and half Great Pyr. I usually just refer to him as Great Pyr, since most know what that is and we selected the pup that had the closest Great Pyr appearance. We did not want the Komondor coat.

Honestly his mother looked horrible. They were in the process of trying to get her shaved. Instead of getting the matted locks, she just got one big matt on her back and one big matt on her belly. They said they had to shave her so the pups could nurse.

Goose doesn't matt like that, but that's because we picked the one pup with the coat closest resembling the father(great pyr). The other pups definitely had the mothers coat and were having some serious, whole-back matts even at 15 weeks!

Goose is great. We've been getting 100+ temps and high humidity pretty regularly here and I wouldn't say he handles them great, but he survives just fine. He has his very specific spots that he visits on preset times throughout the day. In the morning it's behind the house(north) next to the AC unit and about 2 in the afternoon the sun has moved and so has Goose, to the Camelia bush at the corner of the house(southwest). Most of the time during the day he is fairly out of it, sleeping and hiding from the heat. But starting around 6pm he comes to life and is up and patroling and playing.

I have noticed a change in his activity level and heat tolerance when switching him from a cheaper food to Taste of the Wild. He doesn't seem to suffer as much and his daytime activity level has greatly increased despite the heat. Not sure if he just reached a certain age, but it really seems to have related to the food.

You can definitely see the Komondor in him because he's more stand-offish to people. As a pup he was fairly shy of strangers and as a yearling he boldly confront people at the gate.

When we met his parents, his father(Great Pyr) was at the fence first, let out a couple of barks and then we were his best friends ever. The mother(followed by her 15! pups) was there shortly after and remained 20feet from us as all times, letting out uncertain growls and grumbles and circling around us. She wasn't happy that we were strangers on her farm and she just knew we were up to something. She kept a close eye on us the entire time we were there. While the father was up leaning and soaking up the love, but once we stopped petting him he was off patrolling. It was interesting to see the difference. Goose retains behaviors from both. He doesn't like people letting themselves into the yard, but one we greet them at the gate and let them in he warily gives them the once over and then either leans on them for love or grumbles from the Camelia bush watching them suspiciously.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

A friend of mine has one and we're here in the South....very HOT and Humid. Her boy does well. In the heat of the day, he finds a cool place to veg-out. He is much more active at night but then again......so are the predetors. 

Congratulations!


----------

